#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  KKS Kraftwerk Kennzeichen system

## instsuresh

Hi,



Does any body have the "KKS(Kraftwerk Kennzeichen system) Numbering system for Power Plants!!!!!!!!  If so, please upload it for me...thanks in advance....See More: KKS Kraftwerk Kennzeichen system

----------


## nhan

Man,
I have it. Tommorrow hope you get it after i upload

if you work as Insttrument & controls guy in a gas-HRSG-steam combined cycle power plant, i may help you some

Best

----------


## josefreitas

Have you a power plant software? GATECYCLE, IPSEPro or GTPRO or ASPO running without dongle? I have IPSEpro running but need parallel dongle and i run it on my desktop but not on my laptop (it have no parallel ports).

----------


## nhan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

As promised here it is, I create a small table look-up by my self. It does work!
Just type in in the cell of the upper rows and you have the explanation at below.

However you can have the full table in these two sheets, if you prefer, just unhide the upper rows ( 262 upper rows), then you will see full table that I typed in from a pdf file.

Hope it helps some.

Powerplant has been my good memory, as I am now working for oil & gas.

I don't play with it any more, but you know, i prefer a pro-guy can play well any field.

So to answer you question about software, please share to me what you have and actually I don't have any calculation/perfromance one with me until now.

But I might help you fix any I&C issues.

Have a good day!

Cheers

----------


## instsuresh

Thanks bro,

It is very helpfull to me..

thanks agian....

----------


## sam21

Please Upload again

----------


## josefreitas

This link dont work. Can you send to me? my email jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## nhan

Josefreitas,

Sorry no time to load and unload (-:

Just check you mail, already sent

Have nice wk

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Josefreitas,
> 
> Sorry no time to load and unload (-:
> 
> Just check you mail, already sent
> 
> Have nice wk



Mr. Nhan

pls send to achmadnureddin@yahoo.com

----------


## sam21

pls send to 

samhao555@hotmail.com

----------


## nhan

Hi, sorry too busy, will upload soon, pls stay calm

----------


## dsac23

Hi.

Can you please send me the KKS when you have time?

Thanks in advance.  :Smile:

----------


## josefreitas

Dear friends,

I have many years of working in power plants, including the KKS aplication. In this moment i work in the application of KKS for two coal power plants (more complicated then combined cycle because there are more equipment). The KKs guidelines gives guidelines and there are suppliers, Siemens and GE, ABB, that use this options. For example:
10MAA***** means that is the unit "1", ZERO=option normaly zero but for Siemens (2=turbine+generator, 3=boiler, 1=termodinamic cycle), MAA=HP pressure turbine.
And for cables and tranch cables, the application is not rigid. It can be by the destination or by the origin.
The KKS documentation are 2 big volumes and 4 documents to explain the aplication.
I produced one guideline for our projects and also another guideline to apply the KKS+UAS to classify the documents generated inside the project. 


Now i am very ocupied and i can help only by email.

Then the spreadsheet isvery simple but it is a help.See More: KKS Kraftwerk Kennzeichen system

----------


## nhan

Dear Whom concerned,

Link is here 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I just uploaded. Sorry keep you waiting.

You go to my previous post to get more instruction

If you have any concern, please let me know.

(-:

----------


## navaleab

Hi,

we are devolping system for intergraph KKs 

so let me know Your requriment ,

kingly mail your request to

navaleab@gmail.com

and 

sonawaness11@gmail.com

Regards,
abhi

----------


## josefreitas

The application of KKS to power plants is a hard task when the supplier not use this in a standard way. Siemens and ABB have its own versions. The KKS guideline is very flexible and it is necessary that the OWNER wants tha aplication of this in full extension. My last experience, the KKS is written in the contract but the supplier have no experience ....the result is not applied.
Any people that needs help in this subject please send an email. I have much info about that. 
jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com

----------


## Tiberius

looking for also
if you can share , many thanks

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share again link is dead

----------


## josefreitas

For all engineers that work in power plants i give to all one paper about the KKS made by me for one coal power plant. The KKS books are large (more then 2000 pages) and i am the coordinater for the KKS.
If there are any doughts please send to me an email.

The file limite is 1.43 MB and my file rar is 1.93 MB (i can upload). I will go try to put this online or please send to me an email.
jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com

----------


## rahgoshafan

please upload KKS 
thanks

----------


## inzenjer

i have found this

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

best regards to all

----------


## raji@singapura

dear friend,

could you please upload or send to me the KKS numbering system documents?your help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Raji,Singapore

----------


## josefreitas

I send this file 1.9 MBytes to egept moderator. if there are people that needs this file made by me, i can help this subject.

----------


## tobbe

> The application of KKS to power plants is a hard task when the supplier not use this in a standard way. Siemens and ABB have its own versions. The KKS guideline is very flexible and it is necessary that the OWNER wants tha aplication of this in full extension. My last experience, the KKS is written in the contract but the supplier have no experience ....the result is not applied.
> Any people that needs help in this subject please send an email. I have much info about that. 
> jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com



hi

please end me ur info about kks.
i need a book or some papers about it.

briik_family@yahoo.com

tanx in advance

----------


## josefreitas

I divide my work about KKS and i will go share in two posts

See More: KKS Kraftwerk Kennzeichen system

----------


## josefreitas

the second post

----------


## bw1

Can you please reupload? thank you so much if possible.





> Dear Whom concerned,
> 
> Link is here 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## frankrimmer

Hi Jose

 I would appreciate a copy when you have time     frank.rimmer@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## Gismo Slawkam

Dear Jose,

I would be most grateful if you could share a copy with me as well - gismo2marla@gmail.com

Thanks a million

----------


## josefreitas

see the files

----------


## josefreitas

see the next files

----------


## dinhtu987

Hi Mr Nhan
pls send to dinhtu987@gmail.com
Thanks!
Have a nice day!

----------


## josefreitas

you can download the KKS files that i put in the forum.

----------


## korzy

Are there any     C R A K S       for this program(GateCycle)

----------


## henryling88

Hi, does anybody have KKS-application explanation for hydro power plant VGB-B106D1e, very appreviate if you could share me a copy. Thanks in advance

----------


## bathulagopi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: KKS Kraftwerk Kennzeichen system

----------


## puja0908

hi please send it to me Puja0908@gmail.com

----------

